# Em, no  - Brasil



## Fer BA

Não consigo entender a diferença nos usos de _em,no_ neste caso...é muito claro que não é correto dizer _em cidade...no português..._mas quando ter que ser usado _em Brasil_ e quando _no Brasil_?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não sei dizer a diferença, mas eu uso "no Brasil", como a maioria.
Já para cidades é mais complicado:
- no Recife, Rio de Janeiro...
- em Brasilia, Natal, Santos, Fortaleza, etc


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Eu também acho dificil saber quando usar "no" e quando usar "em"*

*Em Portugal, Na Argentina, No Brasil? *

*Há alguma regra?*


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Eu também acho dificil saber quando usar "no" e quando usar "em"*
> 
> *Em Portugal, Na Argentina, No Brasil? *
> 
> *Há alguma regra?*


 
Não, não há. Ou melhor, a regra é que sempre que o nome do país ou da cidade comporte o uso do artigo definido deverá dizer '_no_' ou '_na_' (_no Brasil, na Argentina, no Rio de Janeiro, no Porto_), o que não lhe resolve o problema porque não é evidente quando se usa ou não o artigo além de que também há casos de excepção em que ambos os usos, com e sem, são permitidos (_em Espanha/na Espanha, em França/na França, em Inglaterra/na Inglaterra_). Só a prática lho dirá.


----------



## Fer BA

Carfer,

você matou minha esperança!! 

ainda....falando de artigos, eu sempre ouvi _o Brasil_ e nunca _Brasil, _contudo, si você procura _em Brasil_ no Google vai ver que é usado em algumas páginas trabalhos em Brasil , Imobiliárias e Imóveis em Brasil,  Dereitos Humanos em Brasil   etc.

Pode ser algum regionalismo? (a página dos DDHH em Brasil é de uma Federação do Rio Grande do Sul)


----------



## Carfer

Fer BA said:


> Carfer,
> 
> você matou minha esperança!!
> 
> ainda....falando de artigos, eu sempre ouvi _o Brasil_ e nunca _Brasil, _contudo, si você procura _em Brasil_ no Google vai ver que é usado em algumas páginas trabalhos em Brasil , Imobiliárias e Imóveis em Brasil, Dereitos Humanos em Brasil etc.
> 
> Pode ser algum regionalismo? (a página dos DDHH em Brasil é de uma Federação do Rio Grande do Sul)


 
Não creio, julgo é que são más traduções do espanhol. Repare que duas das páginas são de língua espanhola, incluindo a dos 'D*i*reitos Humanos' (este erro, só por si, é revelador da influência de '_D*e*rechos'_) mesmo que se refira ao Rio Grande do Sul e a outra é o resultado dum processo automático de pesquisa com base numa escolha em lista onde o nome do país, Brasil, figura sem artigo, tal como todos os outros.
Em todo o caso, não posso responder pelo Brasil, primariamente por causa da minha ignorância, mas também pela sua vastidão. Pode muito bem existir tal regionalismo.


----------



## Nonstar

Carfer said:


> Em todo o caso, não posso responder pelo Brasil, primariamente por causa da minha ignorância, mas também pela sua vastidão. Pode muito bem existir tal regionalismo.


Não é por ignorância não, Carfer, é que não se usa mesmo. Nunca ouvi qualquer pessoa de qualquer nível social, ou de outro local, com quem já estive, falar _em Brasil_.


----------



## Fer BA

Amigos,

Obrigado, acho que _em Brasil_ é um produto de nosso portunhol (Buenos Aires).


----------



## argentinodebsas

A mí me enseñaron que en portugués brasileño todos los países llevan artículo menos Cuba, Israel y Portugal.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

- em Belize
- em Angola
- em Moçambique
- em Trinidad Tobago
- em Aruba
- e outros que no momento não me ocorrem.


----------



## wmm

Cuando los sustantivos exigen el artículo "_o_" o ""_a_", utilizamos "_no_" y "_na_".

_No = em + o, do = de + o;_
_Na = em + a, da = de +a._

Nombres de ciudades que tienem origen en sustantivos comunes exigen artículos.

Ejemplos: _Eu vim do Rio de Janeiro, eu sou da Bahia, Passei férias no Recife, no Brasil._

Pero cuando no exigen utilizamos solamente la preposición "_em_".

Ejemplos: _Eu vim de Brasília, Eu sou de Manaus._

_Brasil_ tiene origen en una árbol llamada "_pau-brasil_".

Pero cuando no exigen utilizamos solamente la preposición "_em_" *o la preposición "de".*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quando o nome duma cidade tem o artigo, como no galego _A Coruña_, nós escrevemos com apóstrofo _n'A Coruña_. Não sei se este uso é comum em português. Tamén dediante dos títulos das obras literárias: _hoxe lin n'As farpas_…


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> Quando o nome duma cidade tem o artigo, como no galego _A Coruña_, nós escrevemos com apóstrofo _n'A Coruña_. Não sei se este uso é comum em português. Tamén dediante dos títulos das obras literárias: _hoxe lin n'As farpas_…


 O apóstrofo quase não se usa mais no Brasil. Há algumas exceções como "_*d'água*_".


----------

